# Smoking wet freshly trimmed bud



## keysmachine (Feb 5, 2013)

OK so the only downfall i know to this are the following and correct me if i'm wrong.

wet weed doesn't burn well. which results in burning up all the THC before you get the majority of it.
the smoke is harsh and hurts the throat because of all the chlorophyll.

other than these two items anybody else have any down side to smoking wet bud?

9 weeks and harvested and was thinking about smoking a small wet sample to test it.


----------



## DeeTee (Feb 5, 2013)

You can try it if you like but it won't give you any idea how your smoke's gonna be after harvest and curing, yea, it'll taste like s---.


----------



## keysmachine (Feb 5, 2013)

DeeTee said:


> You can try it if you like but it won't give you any idea how your smoke's gonna be after harvest and curing, yea, it'll taste like s---.


i went ahead and took a few puffs just after i posted this thread. so what 5 minutes ago? i'm stoned like hell yeah. also to note. i harvested maybe a little late. i should have did it last week. i had mostly cloudy/amber probably leaning towards 10% more amber than cloudy though. 

can i only assume that this will get better?


----------



## tibberous (Feb 5, 2013)

If you use acetone while trimming, you might have better luck evaporating the acetone and smoking / cooking with that. It's better to cook with that anything, in part because acetone is about %10 water, and it can be a bitch to get it dry enough to actually smoke.


----------



## 0blivious (Feb 5, 2013)

Grab a side plate and a bowl, heat the bowl in the microwave on full for 3-3.5 mins while u place some cut up bud between some sheets of kitchen/ loo roll

When the microwave is done place the paper on the bowl, plate on top and put back in microwave (don't turn it on its just nice n warm) wait 5 mins, remove change the now wet paper for fresh stuff while u reheat the bowl n repeat the process until dry

Mine too 3 times tops, smokes fine, still tastes shite but it crumbles n burns fine but u loose lots of size / weight so it's better to wait but I totally understand dude


----------



## CodeWarrior (Feb 5, 2013)

Heck yea dude , HIGH5! LMFAO


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 5, 2013)

take your trimmed leaves and lay them on newspaper for a couple days. the dried trim can be sifted over a nylon silk screen and the golden trichomes that fall through can be scraped up and smoked right away. it's called kief. smoke it and don't smoke your buds till they are dried and cured. kief is very strong. you only need one hit. making kief hash is easy and it too is real strong. stronger than smoking buds. try it.


----------



## keysmachine (Feb 5, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> take your trimmed leaves and lay them on newspaper for a couple days. the dried trim can be sifted over a nylon silk screen and the golden trichomes that fall through can be scraped up and smoked right away. it's called kief. smoke it and don't smoke your buds till they are dried and cured. kief is very strong. you only need one hit. making kief hash is easy and it too is real strong. stronger than smoking buds. try it.


i folded up my clippings in a trashbag.. and put it in the drying room. should i do what you suggested or just let them dry slow like the rest of my harvest.

and yeah i'm pretty friggin stoned right now. wet bud or not this hit hard.


----------



## kinetic (Feb 5, 2013)

A long time ago we would take a small piece and fold it up in an index card and set the index card on an incandecent bulb. flip it a few times and smoke some harsh ass weed. sore throat and the whole bit, but we got elevated.


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 5, 2013)

When I first started smoking I saw a dude cut a plant once at 4 weeks flowering because he got paranoid that someone found his grow, All white everything still. 

He spent 20 minutes making a makeshift string and thumb tack to hang this pathetic stick of white hairs from. 45 Minutes later he took it down and smoked it. Then proceeded to tell me (after he didn't get high of course) how it must have been a crappy strain 



I've heard of guys putting wet bud in the oven on the lowest setting until it crisps up. I imagine its very harsh and a waste of good bud. But we can't all be patient


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 5, 2013)

keysmachine said:


> i folded up my clippings in a trashbag.. and put it in the drying room. should i do what you suggested or just let them dry slow like the rest of my harvest.
> 
> and yeah i'm pretty friggin stoned right now. wet bud or not this hit hard.


If they're still wet, get 'em out before they mold.
Lay them out on paper or something and dry like you would the rest.


----------



## keysmachine (Feb 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If they're still wet, get 'em out before they mold.
> Lay them out on paper or something and dry like you would the rest.


done. good call bro. wow this stuff is aweSUM. 

playing some dead space 3. its like academy award winning stuff right now.

although i will say when i spread it out they were getting dry. i couldn't feel to much moisture in them. i harvest about 7 hours ago.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 6, 2013)

keysmachine said:


> i folded up my clippings in a trashbag.. and put it in the drying room. should i do what you suggested or just let them dry slow like the rest of my harvest.
> 
> and yeah i'm pretty friggin stoned right now. wet bud or not this hit hard.


i let em dry on an open table on newspaper so they dry evenly. but if there aren't that many clippings your method should work fine. the leaf matter must be dry. when sifted over a screen the triches fall off and through the screen. prepare to be more stoned than ever before. when you smoke pure kief do it sitting down so you don't fall over. i've seen it happen.


----------



## doniawon (Feb 6, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> i let em dry on an open table on newspaper so they dry evenly. but if there aren't that many clippings your method should work fine. the leaf matter must be dry. when sifted over a screen the triches fall off and through the screen. prepare to be more stoned than ever before. when you smoke pure kief do it sitting down so you don't fall over. i've seen it happen.


You make me think I need rehab.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 6, 2013)

i don't know why anyone would consider smoking up wet product after all the effort you put into growing it.. patience!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 6, 2013)

I've always pulled a bud that was going end up in the trim bag for a sample a week or 2 before harvest, heating in my bowl as I would oil, trying to just get the "vapor" and a taste, then just toss....and 9 times out of 10 end up with a smile.


----------



## Organique04 (Feb 6, 2013)

I took off a few popcorn bud branches from the bottom of the plant. Trimmed fan leaves, and then fine tuned it by trimming smaller sugar leaves. Hung for 2-3 days. Then crumbled dry popcorn off the stems onto a joint. Smoked ok, not allot of flavor, but man did I catch a nice buzz. Cant wait for properly cured bud


----------



## Gmz (Feb 7, 2013)

That's naaaasty man at least quick dry it


----------



## Djengo (Feb 9, 2013)

im vaping fresh weed all day, trying to cure it as i go but i keep running out and cutting branches to hold me over

im vaping these sugarleaf cuttings and its like bliss, the clear tric high is amazing


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

Djengo said:


> im vaping fresh weed all day, trying to cure it as i go but i keep running out and cutting branches to hold me over
> 
> im vaping these sugarleaf cuttings and its like bliss, the clear tric high is amazing


- rep to you


----------



## zubey91 (Feb 9, 2013)

keysmachine said:


> OK so the only downfall i know to this are the following and correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> wet weed doesn't burn well. which results in burning up all the THC before you get the majority of it.
> the smoke is harsh and hurts the throat because of all the chlorophyll.
> ...



Get ready to cough your butt off lol


----------

